# car idle low then dies



## robzgrl1 (Mar 15, 2005)

I have replaced the battery and altonator and when I start my car it Idles real low and doesn't want to stay running. When it does stay running it Idles so low that you have to keep your foot on the gas just to keep it idling right. When I drive it and I go to put in the clutch to put in neutral to stop it dies!! Any Ideas what the problem is? Could it be the fuel pump or filter?


----------



## Kindfiend (Oct 13, 2004)

robzgrl1 said:


> I have replaced the battery and altonator and when I start my car it Idles real low and doesn't want to stay running. When it does stay running it Idles so low that you have to keep your foot on the gas just to keep it idling right. When I drive it and I go to put in the clutch to put in neutral to stop it dies!! Any Ideas what the problem is? Could it be the fuel pump or filter?


No reason to put this in the suspension area now is there? 

Type IACV into the search feature and you will have your answer.


----------

